# Warning: I cried 4 times reading this....



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

& now you know...

I recently got a tumblr, I don't know how to link the orginal post, but its my lastest post on there.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't get it


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

It breaks my heart that people can't stand pit bulls. I just look at Zildjian and i'm like WTF man.. I've fought so hard to keep him around and others wanna kill him because he can't help that he's what he is..


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Mach0 said:


> I don't get it


where it say "The american pit bull terrier blog" click it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They should just leave the darn man alone. He already paid for his crime. Its ridiculous.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im with you macho I dont get it either , vick paid his time and it was alot more money and time then most in his case do , go bother one of the people who gets off with a slap on the wrist and get over it , so tired of hearing about vick. You guys who write and give into this stuff about him just make him more famous and draw more attention to him which earns him $$$$ , leave him be and move onto a better fight to much BSL out there to stick on 1 guy who has at the least served his time and money. JMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He paid for his crimes and really he just got attacked by HSUS and blew the whole thing out of portion. He got convicted of his cousins crimes and was forced to become the poster child for the HSUS. He paid his debt but all the bleeding hearts can't let it go. I Love him as a quarter back, he is absolutely fantastic and people need to move and get over it!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I will never forgive him for letting that crap happen and for participating in it, but I'm tired of harping on him for it. Just move on. There are more people out there who abuse animals that deserve to be punished and it's not helping that we're still so focused on Vick.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> He paid for his crimes and really he just got attacked by HSUS and blew the whole thing out of portion. He got convicted of his cousins crimes and was forced to become the poster child for the HSUS. He paid his debt but all the bleeding hearts can't let it go. I Love him as a quarter back, he is absolutely fantastic and people need to move and get over it!


Agreed. Was his punishment harsh enough? Probably not as we all would naive to believe celebrities get the same punishment as we would in the same situations BUT the law gave him what they did, he paid for his crimes and the end. What else is there? Too many people are holding grudges. Does he feel sorry for what he did? Who knows but him, its not really the point. If he doesn't do it again than great if he does you can bet he will be locked away for a long time and the NFL wont let him back again after the second act, would be a horrible business move and thats obvious.

At any rate it sucks about the dogs and all how it went down but everyone needs to move on. Whats done is done and dwelling on the issue, hating him, talking crap etc doesn't rewrite history.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

SCREW OTHER ANIMALS, DID NO ONE ELSE SEE NIKE USES FORCED LABOR, AMONG THEM CHILDREN?

sorry for yelling but wtf people...


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

zohawn said:


> SCREW OTHER ANIMALS, DID NO ONE ELSE SEE NIKE USES FORCED LABOR, AMONG THEM CHILDREN?
> 
> sorry for yelling but wtf people...


yeah, that.
and that a man was quoted saying "we should use pit bulls to make shoes."
:|


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I must not be a humanitarian, I see nice shoes and people getting paid for their work. Even if they make like 10 cents you have to consider what the economics are in other countries. That could buy you food for a week, or be a normal pay wage. I pick 10 cents out of the blue but I'm just saying..... Nike sure does my baby's feet look awesome


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> I will never forgive him for letting that crap happen and for participating in it, but I'm tired of harping on him for it. Just move on. There are more people out there who abuse animals that deserve to be punished and it's not helping that we're still so focused on Vick.


This is why I am no longer an Eagles fan. I used to be, but once I heard he was coming to the team, I boycotted them and still do today. Until he's gone, I'll cheer for the team playing against them...even if that's the....uuuugggghhhhhh...cowboys...

Wait no...I can never cheer for the cowboys. So I just won't watch that game.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL my team is ATL and I have always been a vick fan on the feild even after he moved to the eagles { the boyfriends team  } I still cheer for him on the feild, he made some bad choices in life and I think he paid his due's , his proffessional life he is a great athlete and deserves recognition for that. if he does this crime again I may change my tune but I think he learned better then that by now, to be away and miss as much as he did not only on the feild but with his children and family I think if anything that will keep him on the right path now.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Nubwagon said:


> Wait no...I can never cheer for the cowboys. So I just won't watch that game.


Thanks for that laugh.. Much needed on this end.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

im with every one that says let it go. he's already got a stigma so what be happy that a criminal can still go out and make money in this country instead of being stuck on a corner holding a sign tryin to get change. i personally dont like vick but let him do his thing hes got enough haters, im sure you have enough things in you life to worry about with out having to add a convict to your list. he did his dirt. if you really want to get into it he was made an example of crucified in the eyes of the public kinda like tommy chong and his case with his son shipping certain items to states that banned certain items just because his name was on the company they went after him even though it was his sons business no one cared about little timmy chong(idk his name) just like mike vick every one cares about mike vick no one cares about his cousin rick vick(idk his name either) so inorder to make a HUGE statement they pin it on the closest celebrity they can which happened to be mike vick. he was young black and new money he was the perfect target, do you really think they would have been as harsh on justin bieber? probably not


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

If you can't swallow the fact that people still preserve the breed today or what it took to create it, you shouldn't own this breed. It is what it is.Regardless of how you feel, the man was made a subject and prosecuted to the fullest extent and he is an excellent athlete.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> If you can't swallow the fact that people still preserve the breed today or what it took to create it, you shouldn't own this breed. It is what it is.Regardless of how you feel, the man was made a subject and prosecuted to the fullest extent and he is an excellent athlete.


i agree with this


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Nubwagon said:


> This is why I am no longer an Eagles fan. I used to be, but once I heard he was coming to the team, I boycotted them and still do today. Until he's gone, I'll cheer for the team playing against them...even if that's the....uuuugggghhhhhh...cowboys...
> 
> Wait no...I can never cheer for the cowboys. So I just won't watch that game.


u were never a fan of the Eagles then.. McNabb left and we got a better quarterback.. yea, he screwed up in the past, but thats how he was raised.. thats how a lot of people are raised


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nubwagon said:


> This is why I am no longer an Eagles fan. I used to be, but once I heard he was coming to the team, I boycotted them and still do today. Until he's gone, I'll cheer for the team playing against them...even if that's the....uuuugggghhhhhh...cowboys...
> 
> Wait no...I can never cheer for the cowboys. So I just won't watch that game.


LOL there are many player on other teams who have done just as bad or even worse, man slaughter , rape, assults, drunk driving ect and they are playing and dont have people hating on a team because of them , if your a true fan of a team you'd still cheer for them ,vick is a huge asset to them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh I can;t stand Vick just because he 1 - tried to get another dog cause his kids keep asking him for one. Umm hello, your only not allowed til 2012, perfect way to teach your kids if you do the crime, what happens.

I am also disgusted by BET allowing Subway to make him the sportsman of the year. I am not saying anything about him in regards to sports, but giving that honor when there are SOOOO many other MORE deserving people to a man convicted of cruelty is kinda warped IMO. I also think its gross he gets to be a role model when he stopped his court required talks to kids about the cruelty he did. If he had kept doing it because as he says, he is a changed man, doing it above and beyond the court mandated work would have given him brownie points for the haters (like myself). but then again, he doesn't need brownie points cause there are so many people who already don't care about what he did since he "served his time."

I think its sad for anyone convicted of a violent crime to still be there getting kids to cheer and pay money to wear their shirts. Its all gross, but Vick being the worst cause he ADMITTED it. Some of the others, plead not guilty. Vick plead out cause he didn't want the pictures being in court showing him electrocuting and beating the dogs. HUGE difference to someone pleading NOT guilty and GUILTY IMO.

The original post, I have no clue what you are talking about cause I cant find the blog you mentioned, maybe its too far down now, lol.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

here you go ames American Pit Bull Terrier, and other Bully Breeds

like i said though i think its good that we live in a place where convicts can still make money, sure some arent as fortunate to be football players but its better than just having them sit out begging for change. the government also has to realize that by prosecuting him they just made his name more famous or infamous what ever you perfer to use. had they kept everything on the hush hush he would have kinda phased out but by blowing things up he got his name out there more and by creating more drama about it he gets more attention. its just like trolls the more attention you give it the more annoying it gets. if you make big deal about something even if your hating the more his name pops up.

still let him be he did his time hes just a man just cause hes famous doesnt make him a god or anything if you dont look up to him and you never have no sweat off ur buns all you can say is you're disappointed, plenty of people that have done worse that didnt get caught or havent got caught he was just the one that got crusified. live and let live


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> here you go ames American Pit Bull Terrier, and other Bully Breeds
> 
> like i said though i think its good that we live in a place where convicts can still make money, sure some arent as fortunate to be football players but its better than just having them sit out begging for change. the government also has to realize that by prosecuting him they just made his name more famous or infamous what ever you perfer to use. had they kept everything on the hush hush he would have kinda phased out but by blowing things up he got his name out there more and by creating more drama about it he gets more attention. its just like trolls the more attention you give it the more annoying it gets. if you make big deal about something even if your hating the more his name pops up.
> 
> still let him be he did his time hes just a man just cause hes famous doesnt make him a god or anything if you dont look up to him and you never have no sweat off ur buns all you can say is you're disappointed, plenty of people that have done worse that didnt get caught or havent got caught he was just the one that got crusified. live and let live


HAHA thanks, didn't even know it was about that, lol. totally see your points, although the common man doesn't get the same breaks MV has been given. I have a couple friends trying to go the straight and narrow, but no one wants to hire them, why should Vick get the forgiveness none of them are given?

I agree about feeding the fire and making it worse, but if you just sit back and do nothing it is sure to happen over and over, if I stand my ground, there is one less person eating at subway, buying Nicks and cheering for the eagles... They add up if you don't just look away...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> HAHA thanks, didn't even know it was about that, lol. totally see your points, although the common man doesn't get the same breaks MV has been given. I have a couple friends trying to go the straight and narrow, but no one wants to hire them, why should Vick get the forgiveness none of them are given?
> 
> I agree about feeding the fire and making it worse, but if you just sit back and do nothing it is sure to happen over and over, if I stand my ground, there is one less person eating at subway, buying Nicks and cheering for the eagles... They add up if you don't just look away...


i thought people from mass where pats fans anyways though?

they do get forgiveness but its an open market they have to compete with every one else in the job market, mv just happens to have skill that not to many people have so it makes him desirable


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i thought people from mass where pats fans anyways though?
> 
> they do get forgiveness but its an open market they have to compete with every one else in the job market, mv just happens to have skill that not to many people have so it makes him desirable


hells yeah I am a pats fan, lol. I was speaking for people in general lol. your right though, guess when you apply for a copy center job and admin assistant's and what not there are so may to choose from they are easily passed up... i just try and live by NOT becoming a felon so I don't have to deal, lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> plenty of people that have done worse that didnt get caught or havent got caught he was just the one that got crusified. live and let live


Bingo ---- :goodpost:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol generally a good path to travel... idk though i guess if it came down to it it'd depend on the crime if you a child molester your not gonna be working around kids if your an extortionist your not gonna be around a cash register or funds, if your a chronic liar and lie in court i have no use for you. its all about job skills and finding something that your not gonna be tempted to do something stupid around.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Can we all agree he is NOT a TRUE gameman? That he is the back ally fighters that have no respect for the actual breed or its history? Or do some people actually think he is a game man to be admired? just curious how many think he should be allowed to get another dog. Since a child molester is not gonna be working around kids if your an extortionist your not gonna be around a cash register or funds, can we all agree he should not be allowed to own another animal?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol generally a good path to travel... idk though i guess if it came down to it it'd depend on the crime if you a child molester your not gonna be working around kids if your an extortionist your not gonna be around a cash register or funds, if your a chronic liar and lie in court i have no use for you. its all about job skills and finding something that your not gonna be tempted to do something stupid around.


I think people can moan all they want. You only know what you were told and what the media presented. Maybe it was easier to plea guilty than to go to trial, run the risk of more serious time, more fines, more time away from the NFL, etc. If I had the money, I would. He's a terrific athlete. Who wouldnt want him on a their team. Especially after a year. Some people don't get the whole picture because their head is burried where the sun doesn't shine. He fought dogs (if he really did.) There are others who have and will, never been caught, and those who's crime deserves national attention/ridicule, yet they don't. This is old.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> I think people can moan all they want. You only know what you were told and what the media presented. Maybe it was easier to plea guilty than to go to trial, run the risk of more serious time, more fines, more time away from the NFL, etc.


i agree if he admitted to doing it where it was a false admission on not the judge would be softer on him for manning up and taking accountability for his crime. truth is i think jurors already have it in their mind what they are gonna do "oh i love animals this guy hurt animals hes guilty" kinda thing so you already know where your gonna be found guilty no matter what you do even if your innocent then your gonna go for the softer sentence. its happens alot to many people in jail are wrongfully convicted


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> I think people can moan all they want. You only know what you were told and what the media presented. Maybe it was easier to plea guilty than to go to trial, run the risk of more serious time, more fines, more time away from the NFL, etc. If I had the money, I would. He's a terrific athlete. Who wouldnt want him on a their team. Especially after a year. Some people don't get the whole picture because their head is burried where the sun doesn't shine. He fought dogs (if he really did.) There are others who have and will, never been caught, and those who's crime deserves national attention/ridicule, yet they don't. This is old.


he did it so the pictures would not be released. Vick could have won a jury (the whole famous person syndrome) but he just had smart lawyers advising him on his future and the risks of getting the proof in the pictures out in the public would have don't far more damage. hey, you even said IF he really did, lol. Of course he killed and abused those dogs, it was NOT all hired help, it was what he was raised to do from his family. (self admitted) He just knew how to work it and make it go away so he could move on.

As far as juries, OJ, Casey Anthony, they didn't have actual proof tying them to the crimes, Vick did, hence why he plead out. Great lawyers I tell ya. Very smart, keep the evidence away from the public so they can feel for him and think he was set up or just a money man.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> If you can't swallow the fact that people still preserve the breed today or what it took to create it, you shouldn't own this breed. It is what it is.


What Vick did isn't preserving the breed. I was under the impression that true dogmen cared about their dogs and wouldn't cull dogs by beating them against the ground or electrocuting them in a pool, watching them scrabbling at the sides of the pool leaving bloody pawprints.

^^^^ that is all I have an issue with.

That's inhumane and wrong, no matter which way you look at it, and I think even dogmen would agree with that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

which brings my question back if people actually THINK he was a true dog man... From what I read about the abuse they suffered at his and his hired workers hands, he is not...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> he did it so the pictures would not be released. Vick could have won a jury (the whole famous person syndrome) but he just had smart lawyers advising him on his future and the risks of getting the proof in the pictures out in the public would have don't far more damage. hey, you even said IF he really did, lol. Of course he killed and abused those dogs, it was NOT all hired help, it was what he was raised to do from his family. (self admitted) He just knew how to work it and make it go away so he could move on.
> 
> As far as juries, OJ, Casey Anthony, they didn't have actual proof tying them to the crimes, Vick did, hence why he plead out. Great lawyers I tell ya. Very smart, keep the evidence away from the public so they can feel for him and think he was set up or just a money man.


Think what you may. I have seen and known, personally, people take the hit for something. Idc if he did it or not, he's already paid his dues. Let him be. This system of things is flawed. Media paints vivid pictures.



k8nkane said:


> What Vick did isn't preserving the breed. I was under the impression that true dogmen cared about their dogs and wouldn't cull dogs by beating them against the ground or electrocuting them in a pool, watching them scrabbling at the sides of the pool leaving bloody pawprints.
> 
> ^^^^ that is all I have an issue with.
> 
> That's inhumane and wrong, no matter which way you look at it, and I think even dogmen would agree with that.


Whatever may have occured it did. His dogs had no business in the [ ]. They werent even [ ] quality dogs. I agree that he wasn't preserving the breed. However, everyone jumps the same bandwagon when someone gets caught. There are rules. They break them, they get caught, they pay the consequences. Who are we to judge. Let the system deal with it. Only one person knows for sure and it's not us.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> he did it so the pictures would not be released. Vick could have won a jury (the whole famous person syndrome) but he just had smart lawyers advising him on his future and the risks of getting the proof in the pictures out in the public would have don't far more damage. hey, you even said IF he really did, lol. Of course he killed and abused those dogs, it was NOT all hired help, it was what he was raised to do from his family. (self admitted) He just knew how to work it and make it go away so he could move on.
> 
> As far as juries, OJ, Casey Anthony, they didn't have actual proof tying them to the crimes, Vick did, hence why he plead out. Great lawyers I tell ya. Very smart, keep the evidence away from the public so they can feel for him and think he was set up or just a money man.


you said not all hired help. idk much about the case i didnt really care not wasnt an atl fan and i wasnt the one getting put in jail. did any one else get pinched for the crime? as far as pictures i dont know one person dumb enough to take pictures of them zapping a dog. i dont think you can really say he would have got of because of famous person syndrome. he was doing what he was raised to do just like the dogs (maybe not the dogs in his dogs blood peds if he had peds)...

like mach0 said "Only one person knows for sure and it's not us" or 2 people if you believe in god.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Think what you may. I have seen and known, personally, people take the hit for something. Idc if he did it or not, he's already paid his dues. Let him be. This system of things is flawed. Media paints vivid pictures.
> 
> Whatever may have occured it did. His dogs had no business in the [ ]. They werent even [ ] quality dogs. I agree that he wasn't preserving the breed. However, everyone jumps the same bandwagon when someone gets caught. There are rules. They break them, they get caught, they pay the consequences. Who are we to judge. Let the system deal with it. Only one person knows for sure and it's not us.


there are many who know and who have proof. Have you even read the documents or books about it? (one specifically lost dogs, it was unbiased and written by sports illustrated writer, not an anti Vick, pro dog person). he gave all sides. Have you researched it at all and still feel this way, or just going off what you have heard? Reading all the stories gave me a clear picture of who he is, not who he was. I guess it bothers me so much because I feel if you abuse animals its real easy to abuse elders and children who do not have a voice of their own, just like animals.

I am glad you at least agree his dogs were  in relation to other game dogs I have seen...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

its mv's business what he does and what happens to him not ours. we can argue morals all day but its not gonna change anything or make a difference in his life. as much as some wish it could it wont. and nothings gonna stop him from going to other countrys and try his hand us law is only valid in the us...

as for subway and nike, hate to burst bubbles but just cause 100,000 dont agree doesnt mean they're losing money off the promotion also i think they have subways in other countries so theres no real decline in sales i think about half that 100,00 dont regularly eat at subway anyways with 10-15% being vegitarian and 5% being vegan, quiznos and blimpies are better places to pick up subs anyways, plus back east i heard they had bomb grinder/hoagie/sub places so idk if subways anyones first choice for a good sub. nike is gonna make sales anyways you know how many rappers pick up a set like monthly or weekly? nelly and his af-1s, then they make sales off football basket ball base ball golf they dont care about peoples personal lives look at tiger woods. and they still make hella money offa his cheating butt.

but imma say this again mv's business is his business not anyone elses


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I never have nor does it interest me. Due to my life's experience, I know there is more to the story than we know. You only know what you were told or read. I'm not defending what he did, but it's over. Dude paid more in fines than we would make in a few years and did time. Let him gain his life back.



ames said:


> there are many who know and who have proof. Have you even read the documents or books about it? (one specifically lost dogs, it was unbiased and written by sports illustrated writer, not an anti Vick, pro dog person). he gave all sides. Have you researched it at all and still feel this way, or just going off what you have heard? Reading all the stories gave me a clear picture of who he is, not who he was. I guess it bothers me so much because I feel if you abuse animals its real easy to abuse elders and children who do not have a voice of their own, just like animals.
> 
> I am glad you at least agree his dogs were  in relation to other game dogs I have seen...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

The only good out of this case was that fighting dogs are now given second chances thanks to his money. And since it's been so successful all dogs are tests and dealt with instead of just killed. 

As far as it being his business an people need to stay out of it well that's not realistic. Or else BYB and other people who fight this breed wrongfully should get a pass as well? None of them help the breed or give it a good name and people have issue with them. Why should he get a pass cause he is famous and has talent and money? Not buying into it. 

I've been an adidas girl since run DMC so it's cool lol. And subway smells funny lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> The only good out of this case was that fighting dogs are now given second chances thanks to his money. And since it's been so successful all dogs are tests and dealt with instead of just killed.
> 
> As far as it being his business an people need to stay out of it well that's not realistic. Or else BYB and other people who fight this breed wrongfully should get a pass as well? None of them help the breed or give it a good name and people have issue with them. Why should he get a pass cause he is famous and has talent and money? Not buying into it.
> 
> I've been an adidas girl since run DMC so it's cool lol. And subway smells funny lol


Not the real fighting dogs. They will get euthanized. FB , PP, Tant's. All dead. Media picks and chooses what you see.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Not the real fighting dogs. They will get euthanized. FB , PP, Tant's. All dead. Media picks and chooses what you see.


Its not the media that I believe or the who's "side" I read about, its the people who rescued them, in most cases. Only 2 were put down. Some died while waiting to be placed and another was killed by the shelter who "rescued" her. The ones put down were not "real" fighting dogs, at least based of what I have read and learned about gamedogs. Normally gamedogs know how to behave outside of the [ ], that was not that case on these dogs. Best Friends took a LOT of the ones that could never be integrated back into society and my cousin volunteers there.

I just don;t get why you are so quick to say what I have read is misleading when you have not chosen to read anything about it. how would you know? lol just find it funny you will defend this situation without even caring to read both sides and making your own conclusion based of the case itself and not what the media is touting.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NAMVT = Not Another Michael Vick Thread


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

the media does pick and choose what they want you to see they dont show real pit dogs that dont bite people they show the ones that they want every one to see to instill fear in people


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> the media does pick and choose what they want you to see they dont show real pit dogs that dont bite people they show the ones that they want every one to see to instill fear in people


totally agree with that 100000% lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> the media does pick and choose what they want you to see they dont show real pit dogs that dont bite people they show the ones that they want every one to see to instill fear in people


I agree and what I mean is that this is all you hear about. No one cares about MV. It's old. I'm not defending anyone or anything other than this has been dragged out. He's already suffered his consequences. Let it rest. All we hear about is the sad side about the dogs adopted out. No one knows diddly squat. Let's talk about all the dogs all the other organizations put down becuase they were too animal aggressive and dangerous. When I see the MV case, I see one thing, let's adopt the dogs out because they are not the real deal and let's riducule the man since he's an idol. So put those together, all you get is all the bs rather thanthe truth----regardless of what that truth may or may not be.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Until he looks those dogs in the eye and says he is sorry for what he did.
I will not forgive him.
He himself has even said,he would NEVER change ANYTHING about his life.
he's only sorry he got caught.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

if he was raised this way how are you gonna make some one sorry for being raised this way? do you make your dogs say sorry for their herritage? i dont think so.

he didnt do anything to me psychically so theres nothing i have to forgive him for. he didnt wrong me he didnt hurt me. did he lay hands on you? or did he just disgust you?

yes what he did was morally reprehensible but people are products of their environment just like dogs.

like ive said before mike vicks business is mike vicks business not mine, im not a fan of people in my business and im sure hes not a fan of people in his business

he did his time and payed his fines more than any one else convicted of this crime and he was cruicified infront of the public for it. 

plenty of people that have done worse that didnt get caught or havent got caught he was just the one that got crusified because he was famous, the government wants us to see things like this if joe somebody was fighting dogs and shocking them and so on and so fourth down the street and he got arrested it wouldnt have been a big deal, but since he was a celebrity every ones like omg, if you want another case of celebs being made as examples look at the tommy chong case wasnt even his business and he got the ax for it.


live and let live, your lifes to short to hate


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Who cares about Michael Vick? Not me unless he is playing on the foot ball field I really don't care to hear about him. This stuff is so old and done with. Vick is paying for his crimes everyday being owned by Peta& and the HSUS is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy! That in itself is a lifetime of torture and punishment.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Who cares about Michael Vick? Not me unless he is playing on the foot ball field I really don't care to hear about him. This stuff is so old and done with. Vick is paying for his crimes everyday being owned by Peta& and the HSUS is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy! That in itself is a lifetime of torture and punishment.


Seriously, Vick probably has to hire people to insure his property doesn't get bombed by peta. They are CRAZY!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> if he was raised this way how are you gonna make some one sorry for being raised this way?
> 
> live and let live, your lifes to short to hate


Its not about making someone feel bad about their upbringing, its about being able to change and I don't believe he has, or cares to, other than to complete his court mandated sentence. Just because someone was raised by inhuman practices doesn't excuse them from responsibility. Its about him knowing what he did was wrong and never doing it again. Its not about hate, its about disgust.

and yeah its beat to death and hopefully he is owned PETA and HSUS forever instead of just til 2012, lol. If people just accept it and move on it may happen again and its unacceptable. Sitting back and not saying how I feel makes it known its not OK and not all is forgiven by everyone. I will never stop talking about it if its brought up, just like slew of other things I feel strongly about and oppose or cheer


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> Its not about making someone feel bad about their upbringing, its about being able to change and I don't believe he has, or cares to, other than to complete his court mandated sentence. Just because someone was raised by inhuman practices doesn't excuse them from responsibility. Its about him knowing what he did was wrong and never doing it again. Its not about hate, its about disgust.


product of his environment to some people dogs are dogs just like cattle are cattle, to others dogs are our bffls.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nubwagon said:


> This is why I am no longer an Eagles fan. I used to be, but once I heard he was coming to the team, I boycotted them and still do today. Until he's gone, I'll cheer for the team playing against them...even if that's the....uuuugggghhhhhh...cowboys...
> 
> Wait no...I can never cheer for the cowboys. So I just won't watch that game.


Ill always be a eagles fan regardless thats not something that just goes away and comes back LOL I dont care how mad you say you are if your a real eagles fan thats for life regardless if you grew up in philly or cali like me... GO Eagles!!! I got a jersey for every day of the week LOL


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Was never a fan o his before because he played for the Falcons and I'm a Saints fan but I agree with most on here that I'm tired of hearing it rehashed over and over. The man payed his debt to society. I believe he got alot worse than most in his position do because he was a known superstar so it was easy to make an example out of him for everyone to see. What he was a part of was disgusting but he has lost years of his life and career in jail and Millions upon Millions in endorsements and contracts. Let it rest.


----------

